# Are These Bands Still Safe?



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

Hi all, only been using a slingshot 3 weeks now and only got 9mm ammo two days ago, I've come leaps and bounds in my accuracy with just a Barnett Black Widow. However today, I noticed two tears in my bands, are these enough to stop using it or is this just the starting stages of wear, any information would be greatly appreciated, thanks. https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/452479251300614145/578237477840617493/20190515_160449.jpg


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

If I were you I would put some new ones on, otherwise you might draw them back and have them snap and end up punching yourself in the face like I did last night 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

They have fought boldly, but any tears, rips or holes, throw them out


----------



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

AlDermietzel said:


> If I were you I would put some new ones on, otherwise you might draw them back and have them snap and end up punching yourself in the face like I did last night
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the advice, only two days ago was my brace secured incorrectly and I tore a hole in my face and needed stitches!


----------



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

AKA Forgotten said:


> They have fought boldly, but any tears, rips or holes, throw them out


Thank you!


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

Haneix said:


> AlDermietzel said:
> 
> 
> > If I were you I would put some new ones on, otherwise you might draw them back and have them snap and end up punching yourself in the face like I did last night
> ...


Ouch nasty, I hope you're okay mate!

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

AlDermietzel said:


> Haneix said:
> 
> 
> > AlDermietzel said:
> ...


I am all good thanks, small gash, thankful I still have my two eyes!


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

You could give these smart clips from pocket predator a go. It allows you to use flat bands like latex or theraband gold, they'd be much better for shooting 9mm steel, they'll shoot faster and much easier to draw









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

AlDermietzel said:


> You could give these smart clips from pocket predator a go. It allows you to use flat bands like latex or theraband gold, they'd be much better for shooting 9mm steel, they'll shoot faster and much easier to draw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I might give them a try, I said I'll upgrade once I go through the bands on my current one so now is the time.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

The tubes on the Barnetts are the worst. Way too much power for 9mm and really hard pull. I use the small latex tubing from Simple Shot on my Strike 9 and Daisy F-16. Much easier to pull.

As mentioned you can install flat bands. They will have a light draw weight but won't last as long as tubes.


----------



## Haneix (May 8, 2019)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> The tubes on the Barnetts are the worst. Way too much power for 9mm and really hard pull. I use the small latex tubing from Simple Shot on my Strike 9 and Daisy F-16. Much easier to pull.
> 
> As mentioned you can install flat bands. They will have a light draw weight but won't last as long as tubes.


Have you hunted with this simpe shot tubing? If so how did it perform?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

No I only target shoot. The speed you get will depend on your draw length. 9mm might be a little light for hunting.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> The tubes on the Barnetts are the worst. Way too much power for 9mm and really hard pull. I use the small latex tubing from Simple Shot on my Strike 9 and Daisy F-16. Much easier to pull.
> 
> As mentioned you can install flat bands. They will have a light draw weight but won't last as long as tubes.


 :yeahthat: The tubes on Big Box frames are the main source of discouraging new shooters. :twocents:


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Always wear a good pair of safety glasses


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

If the tubes are long enough you can cut at the tear and reattach them. Barnett tubes really aren't the best. They changed them noticeably 5 or 7 or 8 years ago. Made them less stretchy and a harder pull. Feel horrible once you've become accustomed to either flats or good quality tubes. I started with them and they serve a purpose but I'd recommend treating yourself to some upgraded rubber.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

I shoot several wire-framed slingshots, Trumarks, Barnetts, Marksman. They all share a common element - bad tubes and pouches. The first thing I do is cut off the factory installed tubes and install either flatlands or small tubes and a good pouch. My current favorite bandset for 9mm ammo is pseudo tapered 1842s and a Warrior pouch. Lots of information here on how to install flatlands and tubes on a wore-framed slingshot.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Me myself shoot them untill they break  but the right thing to do is replace em 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Here is what I do with mine when they look like that


----------

